# Does This Recipe Sound Like It Will Be Good For Dry Skin?



## CBZ1982 (Mar 1, 2011)

I created this recipe with the brableberry.com lye calculator and I was wondering will this be good/helpful for dry skin?

Canola Oil 3 oz.
Castor Oil 2 oz.
Coconut Oil 8 oz.
Lye 2.24 oz
Liquid 4.95 oz


----------



## longlasting (Mar 3, 2011)

*Does this recipe sound like it will be good for dry skin.*

Hi
Are you using cold pressess if so. It looks like it would dry your skin. The amount of coconut oil in your recipe is 61.54 % Never use more then 30%.Coconut oil. Your lye count is a little high, I would change it to 1.99 oz & bring your water to 4 oz 
But if you already made this batch.. Sorry to say, It wont be moisturizing. 

Hey 
I tweeked your recipe to be moisturizing If you make this soap you will love it.. 
If you have some expereince you no what to do..If not..I will try to explan the best I can..
Here goes
Use a Glass purex mesaring cup. Mix your lye too water.
If you don't have a digital thermomater get one
Stick blander or a wisk be careful not to splash your mix onto your SKIN or EYES..

Make your Lye mix first.
4 oz ice cold destilled water.  Stir 1.69 oz lye into water keep stiring for 10 secend so lye mixes well  

On the stove at the lowest setting Worm 3 qt stainless steel pot

CANOLA OIL 3 OZ
CASTOR OIL 3.5 OZ
COCONUT OIL  1.5 OZ
OLIVE OIL  5 OZ
LYE  1.69 OZ
USES DESTILLED WATER ONLY  4 OZ

Your oil & lye tempitures should cool down  to 110 degrees. before you mix lye to oils
WARNING  LYE GETS VERY HOT 180 degrees where gloves & goggles
Do you know what trace is. If not it looks like custard

Get a mold that will hold 20 oz's to pour your soap into like a rubber made thing with a cover. then put your mold into a thermel bag for 16 to 24 hours. when you open your bag & mold cover you should have a nice hard soap you can cut into bars to be ready to use in 4 to 5 weeks.

Let me know how it worked out for you.  

GOOD LUCK   
PEACE OUT 
LL   8)


----------



## carebear (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi LL - welcome to the forum.

I haven't checked the amounts so cannot comment on the amount of lye, but I have to disagree with some of the advice.  Some of it is a matter of what works for you but a couple of items in particular is a matter of safety:  
*
NEVER EVER EVER use glass, even pyrex, for mixing your lye solution.  *  As in never ever ever ever.  There are several discussions of this on the forum so I won't go into it all again.

*Wear goggles to protect your eyes.*  Being careful simply isn't enough.  Wear them while measuring out the lye crystals, while mixing up the lye solution, while pouring the lye into the oils, and personally I recommend while stick blending as well.

You can soap as high as 100% coconut oil and make a soap that isn't drying.  Most often I use 75%.  It's a matter of balancing your lye discount, your other oils, etc.

Many of us can use our own tap water, or spring water - it depends on the hardness and what metal ions are in that water.  Over the years I've found that my tap water is fine - I don't have issues with DOS.  Other people may not be so lucky, though, so distilled is always a good backup.

Stir your lye into water (I just use it cold from the tap) until the solution clears.  Mix until it's totally dissolved.  (10 seconds isn't really enough if you are using very cold water.)

Thermometers are nice, but you can really just wait until the outside of the containers are warm to the touch, not hot any more.  There is no magic temp for soaping.  Some soap with things cooled all the way to room temp, some much hotter, some in between.  Me, I'm usually soaping pretty hot since I have a high level of hard oils with my high coconut oil soaps.


(mold sizes are sometimes shown by TOTAL batch size including oils + water, but often are identified by the amount of oils only)


----------



## carebear (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Does This Recipe Sound Like It Will Be Good For Dry Skin*



			
				CBZ1982 said:
			
		

> I created this recipe with the brableberry.com lye calculator and I was wondering will this be good/helpful for dry skin?
> 
> Canola Oil 3 oz.
> Castor Oil 2 oz.
> ...



Now, if I convert this to percentages
Canola - 23.1%
Castor - 15.4%
Coconut 61.5%
Just looking at the oils:
First, I would say that the castor is very high - typically I see it at 10% or less, most often closer to 5%
Second, the canola is pretty high - canola is prone to rancidity/oxidation and I recommend keeping it to 15% or less
So drop both.  You can make up the balance with something like olive oil or cocoa butter or lard or palm oil.  


Just looking at the lye:
too much!  That's an excess of lye for 13 ounces of those oils.  did you leave something out of the formula  you posted?  Needs to be recalculated.
Whatever formula you use, I'd say for very dry skin you should try a lye discount/superfat of about 10%.   If you are doing high coconut you can go as much as 20% for a 100% coconut oil soap.


----------

